# Macro Lenses for Nikon D100/D70?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Which ones are you using? I would like to be able to capture my critters more effectively up close with my D100.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=27699#27699


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

John,

Please review topic which was pointed out by Gnatster. If you have any additional questions, please ask.


----------

